# لهواة تعلم اليوني جرافيكس ugs-nx



## فهد 7 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اسمحولي ان اقدم لكم خمسة كتب للبرنامج الخطير unigraphics Nx4
ولا تنسوني ووالدي من دعائكم 

الكتب كالتالي 

design application using nx (workbook )i
http://www.4shared.com/file/94517223/e23bdaa1/des-app-nx-w.html



design application usibg NX (student guid)i
http://www.4shared.com/file/94521075/17607ab3/design-app-nx-g.html



intermediate nx design and assemblies
http://www.4shared.com/file/94524727/b688096d/des-assm-nx.html

والكتابين التاليين قد سبق رفعهم في الموقع 
sketcher fundementals (student guid )i
http://www.4shared.com/file/93255098/12b26ef1/skt_mt10028_nx4_g.html


sketcher fundementals (workbook )i
http://www.4shared.com/file/93261231/5ac70736/skt_mt10028_nx4_w.html​ 

ربي اغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 

ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم​


----------



## فهد 7 (27 مارس 2009)

مادام في تحميل للكتب ... جايب لكم اليوم كتابين 
اتمنى تستفيدو منها​ 
الاول 
practical application of nx - student guide​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95278539/72ebca81/practical-app-nx-g.html​ 
الثاني 
practical application of nx - workbook​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95279744/f82393f0/p_app_nx4_w.html​ 
:1:
اما الموقع التالي ففيه سلسلة دروس فيديو لتعليم اليونيجرافيكس بطرقه سهله يفهمها الجميع​ 
http://www.ogaly.com/nx4_tutorial.htm​ 
وهذه كتب تعليميه وروابطها من الموقع​ 
Editing, Extruding, and Revolving Sketches
http://rapidshare.com/files/103663712/c04_nx_4_eval.rar​ 
Editing Features and Advanced Modeling Tools-III
http://rapidshare.com/files/103663779/c08_nx_4_eval.rar ​ 
Surface Modeling
http://rapidshare.com/files/103663922/c12_nx_4_eval.rar​ 

ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم​


----------



## eng1_romy (31 مارس 2009)

رائع للغاية ايه الجمال ده


----------



## فهد 7 (15 أبريل 2009)

اللهم لك الحمد كنت حابب اقدم شي لهذا الموقع .. والحمدلله انه فيه تنزيل 

كتابين لتكمل بهم مجموعة الكتب الي حملتوها .. والله يوفقكم وينفعكم وتستفيدو
وكل طلبي 
أن تدعوا لي ولوالدي ولكل المسلمين 
( اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات )

NX manufacturing fundamentals ->> s-guid
http://www.4shared.com/file/98620386/f23ff620/nmf_mt11021_s.html

NX manufacturing fundamentals ->> w-book
http://www.4shared.com/file/98620656/415a4a86/nmf_mt11021_w.html



ربنا تقبل من انك انت السميع العليم وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم 
​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أبريل 2009)

جميـــــــــــــل جــــــــــــــدآ 
وياريت الباسورد


----------



## h_eng (7 يونيو 2009)

ياجماعة فين الباسورد


----------



## h_eng (10 يونيو 2009)

ياجماعة الباسورد هو www.ogaly.com


----------



## HEMA EZZAT (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا باخواني بالمنتدي انا عضو جديد هنا
وكنت اريد تعلم اليونيجرافيكس انا اخدت دورة تدريبية ولكن هناك بعض الامور التي اود الاستفسار عنها 
اين Standerparts الخاصة باليونيجرافيكس لا توجد مع البرنامج 
ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## Hock (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن اسال شو يعني اليونيجرافيكس؟
وسامحوني اذا اثقلة عليكم


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور للتطرق الي هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and you father for your effort
Jazakom Allah khair


----------



## alshimaamm (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على العمل الرائع ولو ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول لى nx6 crack ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد سيد حسين (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الاعزاء مشكورون على المعلومات القيمة والجهد الكبير وفقكم اللة لمزيد من العطاء


----------



## محمود العزونى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس فهد وفقك الله وهداك وغفر لك انت ووالدك


----------

